
My Karma stopped moving? Not that it matters - dawie

======
rms
It doesn't matter?! The score you get for playing the internet is my favorite
contribution of reddit to social site design. Things just haven't been as much
fun ever since slashdot got rid of numerical karma scores.

------
pg
I just upmodded this post and your karma went up by a point. But I did just
release a new version, so if anyone notices a bug, let me know.

------
omarish
I definitely noticed that too.

------
entrepreneur
Karma definitely matters. Hey- at least yours _was_ moving.

------
zkinion
You need to kill more boars to get to the next level, then you can wear plate
mail and get your mount. (World of Warcraft) ;)

